# Free Sandbags?



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where i could get a few free or cheap sandbags for the back of my truck? Thanks


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Do yourself a favor.

Go get a small water trough and fill it with Quickrete.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have an old tire filled with cement in the back of mine.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Another idea,.. Years ago, my old roommate used scrap lumber to make a frame to hold the weight right above the rear wheels. It was made of 2x6's and a scrap of plywood.

Basically 2 - 2x6's cut to the width of the bed, one is placed in front of the wheelwell, the other behind the wheelwell.

Two more 2x6's are cut to fit between the first two 2x6's. These two shorter pieces are placed next to the wheelwells between the first two The plywood was screwed to the bottom of the 2x6's. This made a box that couldn't slide forward or back or from side to side and it held any weight that he put there.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Menards has 70lb sand bag tubes, only 3 or 4 bucks apiece if I remember right. It's dried sand, so if you need it to get unstuck, its not one big clump.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sandbags are your best option and as Sparky477 mentioned they can do double duty for getting unstuck. Best reason for using sand bags is during a panic stop in collision they won't become missile hazard that could wind up wrapped around the back of your head. Could just fill the truck bed with snow......come summer it will melt and run right out, no mess, no fuss.


----------

